# Advance searching tips please!



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

I heard someone mention they search for books using some kind of whispersync for audio filter.

Where on the Amazon page does one find search filters?

Thanks!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.amazon.com/b?pf_rd_m=A2ZO8JX97D5MN9&node=5744819011&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1M9A1V9ZW610T8WXYNWR&pf_rd_p=1825763602&ie=UTF8&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=wfs


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/b?pf_rd_m=A2ZO8JX97D5MN9&node=5744819011&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1M9A1V9ZW610T8WXYNWR&pf_rd_p=1825763602&ie=UTF8&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=wfs


Yes - Thanks!


----------

